# FS: 12-13" Six Bar Disto last $ drop $100



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

not that aggressive in my tank. sometimes chases my large indo and rarely nips my phoenix. eats anything.

growing too big and my 210 is getting overcrowded now.


willing to trade for larger stable indo with cash on top (my end or yours)


i think he'll do best in a tank with larger or more aggressive fish.


SOLD

paid $60 when he was 3" and hes easily over 12" eyeballed


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

to the top


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

toptoptop..


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

bump

whats trade value from a store?


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

upupupup upupupup


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

drop to 120$


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

wow ? 120 is a smoking deal [email protected]!


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks juice

i tried taking some pictures but it is very difficult. i think i suck at taking pictures, they all come out gross and disgusting


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

no one??

really? wow


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

trip said:


> no one??
> 
> really? wow


It's been very hard to sell items lately indeed. Seem like everyone is broke or maybe they are just saving money for summer fun. I myself have had very few hits on my fish, even off C list. You should try to post this fish on craigslist, you might have better luck. Or if you can ship post up on some other Canadian sites. Best of luck to you....these fish are truly awsome. I love their look, it's a shame I don't have any room b/c it's going to be very hard to find this good a deal for a long time........


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks snow, indeed it is. i might have to make some adjustments and toss him in another tank.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

How the base color and stripes if this one?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

King-eL said:


> How the base color and stripes if this one?


ive seen this fish in person !! it looks killer , nice and dark lines , with bright colour !!


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

i would have to say he is definitely larger than 12" with thick stripes and low to moderate in aggression. never has injured any fish but sometimes has pecking bouts with my phoenix during feeding but i havent seen any of that in weeks since i added loaches.

his stripes has started to fade begining of this year and hes less orange. nonetheless for a disto that probably is in the 14" range its a steal


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

bumpppppppp


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

trip said:


> bumpppppppp


dude , ppl pn bca are to cheap nowadays , dont worry ...


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

dude i got an extra lid here. do u still need one?
tried callin u last week


----------



## imtrippedup (Apr 25, 2010)

last price drop

$100


edit

on hold


----------

